# Back from the Indialantic Surf



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got skunked.
Did see about 15 bull shark's make there way up the beach in the surf not 50 Yard's out. These Bull's were pretty dam big.They were heading south right towards the Indialantic Public Beach loaded with swimmer's , less then a mile from my spot on the beach. No sooner did they go past I saw a helicopter following them south. 10 Min. later you could see a group of people gathering near the surf and you could hear siren's in the distance. Well Angler's we may have just had our first Shark Attack of the season. I will have to watch the news.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, I would be more than happy to come down and take one of those sharks and put them in my cooler. One was caught and killed in a tidal creek here last year. Supposedly it was 9-10 ft long.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh boy...I hope not!!  

Let us know.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

